# Colour therapy for anxiety-IBS



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Does anyone find their IBS can improve by looking at/wearing/visualizing a certain colour? My IBS seems better when I wear my colourful 'gypsy' clothes. Or wear lots of bracelets I can play with!Also I feel comforted when I stare at a colour like burgandy or gold, whereas harsh colours seem to make cramps and nausea worse.I did some research into colour therapy. Green, blue and violet are meant to be calming while red, orange and yellow stimulating. The idea is to imagine the colour filling your body as you breathe in, spreading under your skin from your solar plexus. It should be breathed out as a different colour eg. in green> out magenta or in red>out turquoise.


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

Colors definitely do have an affect. Think about it: stop signs, stop lights, warning lights... they're all read because they get you kind of anxious and get your heart rate up. I did a paper on it once, but I forget the effects of every single color. You basically said it.when I have things to play, like bracelets, I think it helps because it gives me something to take my mind off of things. Whenever I'm sitting somewhere and getting nervous about having an attack, or trying to calm myself down and tell myself that I can hold out until the end of class, I always suddenly realize that I'm wiggling my foot. I think it just helps get all the nervous energy out, and helps me focus on something other than my bowels. I doodle a lot and play with my jewelry a lot because of it, too.


----------



## 14636 (Sep 13, 2006)

grey. like overcast sky color


----------

